
Twitter OAuth “Temporarily Disabled”, Developers Left Hanging - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/22/twitter-oauth-temporarily-disabled-leaves-developers-hanging/
======
brk
I'm always a little bit amazed at peoples expectations of a "beta" product or
service.

I know that the term beta has been somewhat warped to try to mean something
more like "not quite complete release seeking attention" lately, but people
really shouldn't get that up in arms if a beta (from Twitter no less!) isn't
the most stable thing...

~~~
teej
Being in beta doesn't preclude good communication. Facebook takes a public
speakers approach to beta features - they tell you what they're gonna change,
change it, and then tell you what they changed. Things still break -all the
time-, but they rapidly and openly communicate through blog posts, forum
posts, bug tracker entries, and more. They set developer expectations and
predictably respond to issues that come up.

~~~
brk
I agree that ideally good communication is a big part of the beta. But I don't
think Twitter has set much of a precedent for good communication, as ironic as
that is.

I just don't think that a beta service from Twitter being down with no status
info is all that much of a story.

The shock and outrage around this are a little surprising. If my website were
my lifeblood right now you can be damn sure I wouldn't bank on a beta feature
from Twitter being a cornerstone of my existaece.

------
ivankirigin
Twitter isn't really at fault here. They could have warned 3rd parties more,
though.

